# Mary's Saddle Shop?



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

So today I went to a tack sale and I bought a saddle (I've been looking for a new one for almost a month), but I've never heard of the brand/saddle shop it comes from. On the latigo keeper it says "Mary's Saddle Shop, Mtn View, MO" and s1155 (I'm guessing that's the model number). On the fenders it says "Easy Ride Maker C. Anderson." I googled it and they have a small website/page. I was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with that tack shop or saddles made there? And does anyone know what kind of tree they use?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you post a few pics?


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

I actually did some research and got some info on it. It's now called Hedgpeth Saddlery, I posted some pics on another thread but here they are again


----------

